

Unbounded High Dynamic Range Photography Using a Modulo Camera - mkesper
https://www.media.mit.edu/research/highlights/unbounded-high-dynamic-range-photography-using-modulo-camera

======
iamben
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10053691](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10053691)

------
mkesper
More material at
[http://web.media.mit.edu/~hangzhao/modulo.html](http://web.media.mit.edu/~hangzhao/modulo.html)

------
jacobushi
So this thing, instead of doing multiple successive shots like in standard
HDR, it integrates over multiple shots of single pixels. Integrating AD
converter comes to mind. I am sure this improves on standard HDR but it just
moved the turtles one step down. With this technique you may still get motion
blur, albeit only on the otherwise saturated, washed out parts of the picture.

~~~
eru
I don't think that's what they are doing.

They are simply throwing away the most significant bits, and recover those in
post processing.

------
tempodox
Finally we're getting started in that direction, I knew it was possible.
Sometimes I wish I were a freaking hardware engineer :)

------
skimpycompiler
[http://web.media.mit.edu/~hangzhao/images/modulo_teaser.png](http://web.media.mit.edu/~hangzhao/images/modulo_teaser.png)

Recovered image looks a bit blurry and the edges of the building look a little
bit like they are merging in the background.

But I guess it's better than having a white bright light in the middle of a
normal day.

